# Duffy's rangefinder camera



## seasidebob (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi. I've been trying without success to track down which rangefinder camera (at least it looks like one) Brian Duffy used in the 60's. I grabbed a couple of rather fuzzy frames off a video which show the distinctive top plate and I've put them here Picasa Web Albums - Bob Doughty - Duffy
Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 5, 2010)

I think it looks like a Canon 7
Rangefinder Cameras and Lenses of the 1950's and 1960's / CANON


----------



## seasidebob (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Gsgary

I think you're right; and very nice it looks too with a very fast lens. I don't image one of these will come cheap!


----------



## usayit (Dec 6, 2010)

canon 50mm f1.2
Canon 50mm f/1.2 Rangefinder Lens


----------

